
Immortal Beloved (1812) - apsec112
https://lettersofnote.com/2011/06/10/immortal-beloved/
======
ananonymoususer
This was the basis for the 1994 film:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immortal_Beloved_(1994_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immortal_Beloved_\(1994_film\))
Very well done movie with a terrific soundtrack.

------
hi41
>>there are moments when I find that speech is nothing at all. Being such a
master musician, he has stated the truth so well. There is so much of human
experiences that elude being described in words. I don’t know why our words
don’t reach such deep recesses of our mind. A beautiful letter. We don’t write
like this anymore.

------
glxxyz
200 years in the future people will browse great communications of the past on
emailsofnote.com, textsofnote.com, dmsofnote.com, and snapsofnote.com

